# Jelly Bean on the HP Touchpad - Teaser Video



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

More to come!


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Great, its everthing working like on ics ? E.g mic,hardware acceleration,headphone fix?
I can't wait


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Watching this video kinda reminded me that the difference between ICS and JB is very little, and the main difference (butter thing) probably won't really affect us because of hacky kernel/drivers stuff.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> Watching this video kinda reminded me that the difference between ICS and JB is very little, and the main difference (butter thing) probably won't really affect us because of hacky kernel/drivers stuff.


Or we will wait 6 months+ to get it all fixed lol.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I doubt it will be that long.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

That problem with search fcing was happening in all the aosp roms when they first came out. Try using the gapps from one of the roms with it fixed?

Also that def looked smoother then ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Still using old kernel huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure it will be out as soon as possible, not days nor months. Listen to Rev, I'm sure he's got the inside scoop more than any of us 
Also, I "believe" it'll be a new kernel.... someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow looks good. Can't wait for the release. Hopefully they get the camera working.

Sent from Touchpad running CM9


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Remolten said:


> I'm sure it will be out as soon as possible, not days nor months. Listen to Rev, I'm sure he's got the inside scoop more than any of us
> Also, I "believe" it'll be a new kernel.... someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


This build appears to be still using the older 2.6.35 Kernel, fast forward and pause at 0:29. I have no doubt that the Rev has the inside scoop since he's running an unofficial jelly bean build. I wonder if Eyeballer is working on those since he stopped putting out unofficial nightly builds for ICS? Hey Rev I don't suppose you can give us a little tease with some nondisclosure info? Inquiring TouchPad enthusiasts are dying to know







Not asking for ETA just fun facts hehe


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

You are right on the kernel. It looks to be jcsullins though. Look at the build details of the kernel version and build date. The kernel means that voice search probably will not work with Google Now, but I don't know about the mic working otherwise, that is just speculation.

Mister KJR, message me if you want some tips on reducing glare and reflections on screen for you videos. A $3 piece of black construction paper and light placement would make for a more profesional look if you plan on making more videos.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

You want more info?

I'll tell you this, it is jcsullins work, and no, it's not complete. The kernel version is not as important as what is IN the kernel, so 2.6 isn't going to cause issues. That's the most I can say right now. More details will come out very soon.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ReverendKJR said:


> You want more info?
> 
> I'll tell you this, it is jcsullins work, and no, it's not complete. The kernel version is not as important as what is IN the kernel, so 2.6 isn't going to cause issues. That's the most I can say right now. More details will come out very soon.


The more delicious info the better, thanks Rev. Jcsullins is most definitely the man, I look forward to seeing and hearing more! I'm not so worried about the new Kernel, although I hope they still keeping working on CM9 till it is released.

By the way, is it possible for us regular folk to join the TouchPad freenode chat? Or is that still invite only due to the noobs spamming about camera fixes?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The more delicious info the better, thanks Rev. Jcsullins is most definitely the man, I look forward to seeing and hearing more! I'm not so worried about the new Kernel, although I hope they still keeping working on CM9 till it is released.
> 
> By the way, is it possible for us regular folk to join the TouchPad freenode chat? Or is that still invite only due to the noobs spamming about camera fixes?


Good question. I had no idea it was blocked. I've never had any problems getting in.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, quick work, impressive!
I'm sure there are quite a few bugs to work out, but very exciting teaser for sure.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The more delicious info the better, thanks Rev. Jcsullins is most definitely the man, I look forward to seeing and hearing more! I'm not so worried about the new Kernel, although I hope they still keeping working on CM9 till it is released.
> 
> By the way, is it possible for us regular folk to join the TouchPad freenode chat? Or is that still invite only due to the noobs spamming about camera fixes?


What's the channel?

Also jc has been working on a 3.0 kernel for a while, wonder how that's going.

Edit: " touchpad 3.x.x kernel is in works by jcsullins but dont know when it will be implemented. I guess they will wait for JellyBean alpha first, and then move on to kernel stuff." They also said everything is working except for audio pretty much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> What's the channel?
> 
> Also jc has been working on a 3.0 kernel for a while, wonder how that's going.
> 
> ...


forget about kernel 3.XXX kernel 2.6 its here and will stay here very very long time 
OK I will wait And hope tomorrow jcsullins release jelly bean for touchpad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Didn't any of you guy read the press releases and first impressions reported by the various news agencies. Jelly Bean 4.1.1 is not a major release. Google added a few new features and did some rewriting of the code. Here is a sample to refresh your memory or if you didn't see the press releases three weeks ago:

http://betanews.com/...t-improvements/

Note the one particular sentence that says "the update will provide mostly under-the-hood changes that aren't geared toward "wowing" users."

And then there is CyanogenMod's post on Google+ that laid out the teams approach to putting together the next rom which if they stayed with Googles numbering approach should be CM9.1. I'm referring back to Android 2.0(Froyo), 3.0(Honeycomb), and 4.0(ICS). Jelly Bean is 4.1.

* CyanogenMod*
Jul 10, 2012 (edited) - Public
*Jelly Bean Status Update*

Repositories for _all_ AOSP projects have been created on our github to alleviate any potential mismatches (branch is 'jellybean').

While Jelly Bean won't require a major rewrite of all the CM features, the source has been re-arranged and re-factored enough that a simple merge isn't possible. So we will proceed with manual merging (this was to be expected really).

The plan of attack will be to cherry-pick everything from CM9 and fix the merge conflicts and relocations. It's tedious but the only way. Ideally the original patch authors will forward-port their changes, so if you are out there and want to help out, join us in #cyanogenmod -dev.

+ Trebuchet might be messy to rebase onto JB.
+ Theme Engine will be messy.
+ SystemUI stuff will need to be restyled.
+ Lockscreen stuff will need to be restyled.
+ The current UX of Settings is good, no reason to change anything there.

A manifest (Cyanogenmod/android.git) will be going up later this afternoon, so the masses will be able to sync directly from our source at that point as well.

This will be it on the updates (so we can focus on actually working). Next post referencing JB should be when the merge/cherry-pick process is complete.

-CyanogenMod Team

Based on CyanogenMod's post, I kinda hope they do try to do a stable release of CM9 as whatever Jelly Bean ends up being called, it sure looks like it might actually be a step backwards in development for a while.

I know, I know, you fan boys out there are dying to get your hands on something newer, greater and better to play with. Personally, I'm very content to be running the July 7th nightly. It's smooth, fast, wifi is very reliable, the mic works, I really don't give a hoot about the headset fix. I could care less about the following in JB:

Android Beam
The stock Android browser has been replaced fully with Google Chrome.
Camera app includes new review mode
Gesture Mode
Support for more input languages
Speech recognition and voice typing now has offline mode
Predictive Keyboard
Self-correcting homescreen arrangement (well maybe this one)
"Project Butter" (I do like this one)

Oh, BTW, I have yet so see anyone explain in lay terms what adding the 3.0 kernel to the mix means to the end user.

OK, I've had my say, let the flaming begin.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Didn't any of you guy read the press releases and first impressions reported by the various news agencies. Jelly Bean 4.1.1 is not a major release. Google added a few new features and did some rewriting of the code. Here is a sample to refresh your memory or if you didn't see the press releases three weeks ago:
> 
> Based on CyanogenMod's post, I kinda hope they do try to do a stable release of CM9 as whatever Jelly Bean ends up being called, it sure looks like it might actually be a step backwards in development for a while.
> 
> ...


Lol! Well I'm hoping Kernel 3.0 brings improvements to the battery life, and stability. Performance is already pretty perky with ICS4.0. Still I would enjoy playing with all Jelly Bean has to offer, even with a stable CM9. Dual booting would be like a cherry on top of my Jelly Bean, Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

im liking the lock screen currently on cm9 over jelly bean


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Didn't any of you guy read the press releases and first impressions reported by the various news agencies. Jelly Bean 4.1.1 is not a major release. Google added a few new features and did some rewriting of the code. Here is a sample to refresh your memory or if you didn't see the press releases three weeks ago:
> 
> http://betanews.com/...t-improvements/
> 
> ...


Yes i have read it, and I've also been on jelly bean since io. It's a fairly large update, yes ics was bigger, but ics was the biggest android update of all. The massive speed increase from project butter makes it feel like i got a new phone with next gen hardware, Google now is amazing and i have already integrated it into my daily life, the new notification system is spectacular and helps get into to me quicker then ever before. I absolutely love the changes to the gallery and camera app which made everything so much more intuitive. Then there's offline voice typing which is a life saver for me because there is next to no reception when i drive to work.

Ics is similar enough to jb as well that getting all the same features working shouldn't be an issue so no it won't be a step backwards.

Also PLEASE stop spreading the lie that chrome replaced the default browser that is ONLY on the nexus 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Yes i have read it, and I've also been on jelly bean since io. It's a fairly large update, yes ics was bigger, but ics was the biggest android update of all. The massive speed increase from project butter makes it feel like i got a new phone with next gen hardware, Google now is amazing and i have already integrated it into my daily life, the new notification system is spectacular and helps get into to me quicker then ever before. I absolutely love the changes to the gallery and camera app which made everything so much more intuitive. Then there's offline voice typing which is a life saver for me because there is next to no reception when i drive to work.
> 
> Ics is similar enough to jb as well that getting all the same features working shouldn't be an issue so no it won't be a step backwards.
> 
> ...


I said I do like the "Project Butter" part, but I'm not getting all giddy over an ICS upgrade called Jelly Bean.

I'm not spreading any lies, that comment about Chrome was taken directly from a news article. So if you have a problem with anybody, it's with them. I'll bet you didn't even read it!

I'm not saying it's a step backwards in the great Google operating system, I said a step backwards in development. Geez, did you even read what CyanogenMod said, they have some serious hurdles to overcome. That could mean it could take a while before they catch up to the same level that CM9 is now. That's what I meant.

Obviously, a fan boy!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I said I do like the "Project Butter" part, but I'm not getting all giddy over an ICS upgrade called Jelly Bean.
> 
> I'm not spreading any lies, that comment about Chrome was taken directly from a news article. So if you have a problem with anybody, it's with them. I'll bet you didn't even read it!
> 
> ...


I like being called a fan boy.

I also think it's hilarious for someone to come to an ANDROID forum, and call people ANDROID fan boys. Where is the logic in that?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> I like being called a fan boy.
> 
> I also think it's hilarious for someone to come to an ANDROID forum, and call people ANDROID fan boys. Where is the logic in that?


Was thinking that, but didn't want to mention it. Fan Boys = Apple, no?

Now, children, get back to work!! haha


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> I like being called a fan boy.
> 
> I also think it's hilarious for someone to come to an ANDROID forum, and call people ANDROID fan boys. Where is the logic in that?


It's the ones that get all giddy about a small update when the version we are all using now is still in development. And they get all defensive if one does not behave the same way.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> Was thinking that, but didn't want to mention it. Fan Boys = Apple, no?
> 
> Now, children, get back to work!! haha


Lol! Its getting silly & hot in here! We are all Fan boys of one thing or another. It just means you are enthusiastic about a particular subject or item but some folks go too far with it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Lol! Its getting silly & hot in here! We are all Fan boys of one thing or another. It just means you are enthusiastic about a particular subject or item but some folks go too far with it.


 +1

I knew I would invoke some heated discussion. Pun intended!!!!


----------



## Mithokey (Jan 21, 2012)

I admit to getting very giddy over this Jelly Bean update and I am proud of it!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mithokey said:


> I admit to getting very giddy over this Jelly Bean update and I am proud of it!


Oh I see sort of like this then lol


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Calm down. Also, chrome just ships with the 7 for now. I heard that from Hugo Barra's mouth at I/O.


----------



## drymarro (Jun 14, 2012)

what about hardware acceleration?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I said I do like the "Project Butter" part, but I'm not getting all giddy over an ICS upgrade called Jelly Bean.
> 
> I'm not spreading any lies, that comment about Chrome was taken directly from a news article. So if you have a problem with anybody, it's with them. I'll bet you didn't even read it!
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it was your lie, but it's still a lie that you are spreading, it doesn't matter if it came from the article or not all i was doing was asking you to stop spreading it. I have read the article and that's why it bothered me.

If you compile a nightly from cm10 they are actually pretty far along, id say they have about 1/3 of the features ported and they just started. I'm sure when cm10 is released it will have just as many features as cm9 did minus a few.

It's really odd that you are trying to argue that's it's a small update and not important, but at the same time trying to say it's a large update that will break everything.

To be honest the performance boost alone is worth waiting a month or so extra, you will see.

There's no reason to use childish insults like "fanboy" we have a forum for people like you, try xda. Plus everyone here is an android fanboy not sure what you are doing here if your not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 69444091 (Feb 3, 2012)

expect it~


----------



## edteneyck (Jul 20, 2012)

I read that there may be improvements with low latency audio in Jelly Bean. It would be great be able to use the Touchpad as an instrument in a live situation. 
Here is the link to the article:
http://liliputing.com/2012/07/android-4-1-low-latency-audio-lead-better-music-audio-apps.html

Who knows if low latency will make it to the Touchpad. Either way I am grateful to the people who make Android available to us for the Touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

edteneyck said:


> I read that there may be improvements with low latency audio in Jelly Bean. It would be great be able to use the Touchpad as an instrument in a live situation.
> Here is the link to the article:
> http://liliputing.co...audio-apps.html
> 
> Who knows if low latency will make it to the Touchpad. Either way I am grateful to the people who make Android available to us for the Touchpad.


If they make it part of the low level Android framework, then I see no reason why it shouldn't.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I'm not saying it was your lie, but it's still a lie that you are spreading, it doesn't matter if it came from the article or not all i was doing was asking you to stop spreading it. I have read the article and that's why it bothered me.
> 
> If you compile a nightly from cm10 they are actually pretty far along, id say they have about 1/3 of the features ported and they just started. I'm sure when cm10 is released it will have just as many features as cm9 did minus a few.
> 
> ...


Let's be clear on who started this little discussion by accusing me of spreading lies. I quoted from a news article and made sure I attributed it. If you want to take issue with the information, take it up with the publisher. I wondered how you came up with the handle you use. I'm beginning to think it's because your mother constantly had to wash your mouth out for all of the baseless spew that comes out of it.

And here is a good example, where did you come up with this crap: " It's really odd that you are trying to argue that's it's a small update and not important, but at the same time trying to say it's a large update that will break everything." I said nothing of the sort. I did say it was not a major release. And virtually everything else in my posts were quotes from others, particularly CyanogenMod who is the authority on their build. He is the one who said there is a lot to be done and a lot of it messy.

And while I'm at it, let's clear up the use of "Fan boy." RolandDeschain79 hit the nail squarely on the head when he said "We are all Fan boys of one thing or another". And if you had really read my posts, twice I used the term to reflect that presumption. So if the shoe fits "soapy mouth", where it!

Think you need to grow up and learn to really read what folks write before your mother has to clean up your mouth again.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

drymarro said:


> what about hardware acceleration?


What about it?

Also, everyone calm down or we'll have to lock the thread.

Next offtopic post and thread is closed.

Also to sum everything up...when compiling JB from the source, it comes with the stock browser still. How do I know? I compiled JB for the Galaxy Nexus myself and it's there 

Chrome will be part of the closed source gapps, so they're not going to do away with the stock browser totally.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Let's be clear on who started this little discussion by accusing me of spreading lies. I quoted from a news article and made sure I attributed it. If you want to take issue with the information, take it up with the publisher. I wondered how you came up with the handle you use. I'm beginning to think it's because your mother constantly had to wash your mouth out for all of the baseless spew that comes out of it.
> 
> And here is a good example, where did you come up with this crap: " It's really odd that you are trying to argue that's it's a small update and not important, but at the same time trying to say it's a large update that will break everything." I said nothing of the sort. I did say it was not a major release. And virtually everything else in my posts were quotes from others, particularly CyanogenMod who is the authority on their build. He is the one who said there is a lot to be done and a lot of it messy.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm not even going to finish reading this or reply, just going to report you. No reason to get so angry, try to relax man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay thread closed. No further action will be taken as both sides were in on things. Next time instead of fueling the flames, just report it. Otherwise everyone is at fault.


----------

